

New Technology: Dynamic Resizing of Images - croby
http://ajaxian.com/archives/new-technology-dynamic-resizing-of-images
The article goes on to say 'Well, it looks like Michael may have gotten his wish as Adobe has hired co-inventor Shai Avidan to their team.' As such, it looks like this promising technology will be integrated into a proprietary application/technology published by Adobe. I think it would be interesting to have this technology in the HTML 5 spec. &#60;img src="image.png" dynamicresize="vertical|horizontal|both"/&#62; This is, of course, assuming it could be done in-browser and doesn't take a ton of processing power to do. Have there been any attempts to include more innovative technologies, such as this, in a W3C recommendation for something as broad as HTML?
======
croby
From the article, 'Well, it looks like Michael may have gotten his wish as
Adobe has hired co-inventor Shai Avidan to their team.' Unfortunately, that
makes it seem like this promising new technology will be lost to a proprietary
implementation. It would be great to see something like this in the HTML 5
spec. <img src="image.png" dynamicresize="vertical|horizontal|both"/> This is,
of course assuming that it could be done in-browser and isn't very processor
intensive to do. Is this something the W3C could possibly consider?

~~~
ivankirigin
more generally, is there any framework to do image processing in javascript?

------
ivankirigin
I intend to work on javascript tools to make this happen at DevHouseBoston
<http://devboston.pbwiki.com/Dev3Projects>

